# too soon???????



## jtl89 (May 28, 2011)

so i had a 29 gal tank set up fully cycled and everything was looking good that was 6-7 weeks old, then someone offered to give me a 55 gal. so i moved everything from one tank to the other(did this friday 5/27). im guessing that the new tank is going to have another cycle but want to start putting some coral in. was thinking of starting to add some in another two weeks but didnt know if that would be to soon?

*c/p*thanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would think new tank will have to cycle. (Are you using the same filter or a different one?) If it's a different filter, it definitely has to cycle.

Better to be safe than sorry. I'd wait before adding anything live to make sure everything is good.


----------



## jtl89 (May 28, 2011)

everything is the same the only thing that is new to this tank is the 30 gal of water needed to fill(other tank was only a 29 and used that water for a partial fill), 17lbs of new rock(had 45lbs in the 29 gal),two new maxi-jet power heads and the new t5 light i bought. other than that i am using all the same sand/LR i had before and the same bak pak 2R filter/protien skimmer without the bio-bale. like i said i figured its going to cycle again but dont think its going to be anywhere near as long since a lot of the stuff is coming out of a tank that was past the first initial cycle. and as of right now i have a clown, blue damsel, 2 red legged hermits, a blue leged hermit, 1 turbo snail, 4 magareta snails and a peppermint shrimp that are all doing good before and after the switch


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If it's the same filter.... I guess it wouldn't need to cycle..... I just wouldn't add any more new critters for a while since your filter is used to the current bio-load. (Don't want to add a bunch of new stuff at once and put strain on the filter). If you do add more creatures, just do it slowly.

If anyone else has another opinion about the cycling, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

Good luck. Keep us posted on how things go! (We LOVE pics!)


----------



## jtl89 (May 28, 2011)

well thats why i was asking about corals if two weeks would still be to soon


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just found out from another thread that even if it's a new tank but has the same filter, it still has to cycle. (Which is so odd to me, because if it's the same filter and media, plus the old rock/gravel/sand, you'd think all the good bacteria would be there.... apparently not though.)

So, I'd maybe wait until the new tank's cycle is done (keep checking the water params to know) before adding them. Not sure how to cycle a salt water tank... if a FW tank you can use the fishless method, or use some hardy, inexpensive fish to do the cycle. I don't know if there are any inexpensive salt water fish. (I'd hate for you to add anything too soon and have it die - not sure how sensitive corals are - I've never had a salt water tank.)


----------



## jtl89 (May 28, 2011)

i knew it was going to cycle cuz im adding new stuff and new water but thanks for you input...maby someone with a sw tank who has maby done this cant give me a few pointers?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

No problem. (I was kinda' hoping someone with sw experience would add something, but no one had, so I thought I'd give it a try, lol).


----------



## jtl89 (May 28, 2011)

lol i do apreciate the effort though


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

No problem. I hope someone helps you come up with some answers soon.


----------

